# Icd-9 code for dyssynchrony



## Four Corners (Jun 21, 2013)

Hello fellow coders, 
I need some help on this one, I can not find a code for ...Cardiac dyssynchrony??
Thanks in advance..


----------



## TWinsor (Jun 23, 2013)

would 426.9 work?


----------



## MacksMom (Jan 14, 2014)

*Dyssyncrony*

I think 427.9 would be appropriate.

Jennifer L. Haney, CPC, CCC


----------

